# DUB-E100 LAN USB Adapter problem



## RusArtm (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello.

I've two DLink USB Ethernet adapters DUB-E100 and I've a PC running on FreeBSD 8.1

after some time of working the if stops to send packets.

If unplug and plug the device it works again but not for long.

This two adapters fails not at the same time and the duration of propper working is not the same every time.

If ping a gateway when the failrue appears it returns error like this: "No buffer space available"

I've tried to set up 8.1-STABLE (now I use it) but it did not resolve the problem.

Is there some soulution except of buying of card that uses another driver?
(I've ordered one, but it will arrive in a month but I need network working now  )


----------



## RusArtm (Sep 7, 2010)

Just've compiled kernel with this drivers http://people.freebsd.org/~yongari/axe/ there is no result


----------



## RusArtm (Sep 8, 2010)

FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE the same problem.


----------



## RusArtm (Sep 8, 2010)

sorry, in FreeBSD 8.1-CURRENT there is the same problem


----------

